# Texas



## ymw1980 (Jun 19, 2007)

I was wondering if any of my fellow Texans had ever encountered a strain called Nectar Willies.  It was a extremely stinky, crystalized, long lasting bud that used to float around Austin.  I haven't seen it in a while and was wondering if anyone else had ever seen it.


----------



## ymw1980 (Jun 20, 2007)

i would love to find a clone of it someday


----------

